# Bad Words on 4.2 keyboard



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

Am I missing something, or is there no option to allow 4.2 keyboard gesture typing to recognize curse words? Or really, it seems to be any negative word, as it does not even recognize "sucks." This was very easy to fix for voice recognition. Additionally, Google doesn't seem to allow me to quickly add these words to the dictionary, as the option doesn't appear after manually typing the word like it does with non dictionary words. This is very annoying. Must I open the personal dictionary and add each one (and it's various forms and conjugations) manually? Or am I just missing an option? Is there another dictionary I can download to replace or supplement the current one? I would even be willing to type out every commonly used English bad/curse word in all of its forms into a word doc if anyone could easily create a supplementary dictionary from that to patch this problem. I'm not a rapper or anything, but a lot of these words lack viable substitutes in certain contexts, so I find myself using them enough to want a fix.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Potty mouth eh? Lol. Try the new swiftkey flow. It's sill in beta but it'll add the cuss words.


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Potty mouth eh? Lol. Try the new swiftkey flow. It's sill in beta but it'll add the cuss words.


I actually did that when I saw the blogs light up about Swift Key flow and this thread had no response. It took a little getting used to, but I now use it exclusively and am just now checking this thread out of curiosity rather than still needing a solution. I also sold my roommate on SwiftKey Flow and he uses it exclusively now as well.


----------



## madd0g (Dec 23, 2011)

You can add them under personal dictionary in settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

